# Are Digitizer/LCD assemblies able to work on all variants?



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

Seen some on ebay, was thinking of maybe changing the color, dont want to take the glass off and risk breaking the LCD, so I was wondering if the like ATT Sprint etc versions will work with the verizon?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

A member at the TeamUSCellular forums replaced the glass on his S3 to black with the help of this video: 




The guy lists the part he bought on Amazon on Youtube. Maybe this will help?


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

RMarkwald said:


> A member at the TeamUSCellular forums replaced the glass on his S3 to black with the help of this video:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wonder if you should be drinking and doing that notice the beer to the right but yea I might have access to a hot plate and might try that instead so I get better distribution of heat and not have to worry about a heat gun being to strong. Kind of worries me but also I think there is some kind of string you can get so you can take the glass off theoff easier without scratching it and there is no cracks in this one just scratches.


----------



## srs731 (Jun 15, 2011)

I did it with a hair dryer, it was actually pretty simple...I would go for it. You can get the glass for $20, if you fuck up the digitizer you would have to buy it anyway so really its only an extra $20. But as long as you are patient and not a dumbass you'll be fine.


----------



## T.J. (Jan 11, 2012)

srs731 said:


> I did it with a hair dryer, it was actually pretty simple...I would go for it. You can get the glass for $20, if you fuck up the digitizer you would have to buy it anyway so really its only an extra $20. But as long as you are patient and not a dumbass you'll be fine.


Im not worried about the digitizer, I am worried about the LCD since it works just fine.


----------

